# DOL to ELF convert



## Beware (Feb 25, 2008)

Source: wiigen.fr (translated from French):



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> For the moment, there is no homebrew using the Wiimote, but you can still play homebrews Gamecube.
> 
> But the Gamecube homebrews are often proposed. Dol.
> Do not worry, Doltool3 is there for you, allowing you to convert your file in fraud. Elf, and thus able to read it with the fault Twilight Hack.
> ...


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Feb 26, 2008)

Wow! I wonder which homebrew works with this...


----------

